# taking supplements on off days?



## kenwood (May 28, 2006)

on the directions of no-xplode and cellmass and nitrix , they all say take on off days. my question is, do you have to take it on off days? bc it will just run out faster.


----------



## kenwood (May 28, 2006)

anyone? ...i know you dont ahve to take the no-xplode on off days(i never have b4) but i aint sure about the cellmass


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (May 29, 2006)

The only supplements you should really take on off days are your multi's, protein (if you want to) and fish oils. This is all I consume on my off days. Peace, John


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 30, 2006)

ken, the nitrix and the cellmass HAS to be taken on off days. Because cell mass is creatine, u need to saturate ur muscles on off days also. but no xpldoe is nono on off days


----------



## 33sun33 (May 30, 2006)

Do you need to take CEE on off days too?


----------



## Addiction (May 30, 2006)

33sun33 said:
			
		

> Do you need to take CEE on off days too?


Yes


----------



## jonner (May 30, 2006)

creatine is half dose on off days correct


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (May 31, 2006)

no, same dose as on training days, but usually i take 3g cee pre and post, but on off days, i take it with(before) breakfast and usually later inthe day. On saturdays sometimes i dont take the 2nd dose cuz im not home.


----------

